# Are there any big supermarkets/hypermarkets west of Bilbao?



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

We're looking at Playa Joyel later this year which is in a place called Noja, about an hour's drive from Bilbao.

Has anyone discovered a hypermarket on the run west of Bilbao? Think Carrefour might be the nearest I've found so far, but that's east (about 30km east).

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I cannot remember one to the west but just a couple of kilometres there is a large Eroski.We went ro Noja a couple of years ago and really liked the site.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Cantabria Supermarkets*

We were at Noja 18 months ago. Nice site, great beach.
There are Eroski superstores at Lorado, Astillero, Santona and Santander


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

There's a very large Carrefour at Santander on the motorway, well signed.


----------

